# Being older sucks



## BeachGuy

Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.

Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!

You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH is 32 and I'm 31.I thought I'd hate being in my 30s but I LOVE it. DH despises it.He wants to be 20 again going to concerts with huge groups of people,no responsibilities,and no pressure.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH is 32 and I'm 31.I thought I'd hate being in my 30s but I LOVE it.


Me, too. I am really enjoying it! 

Sorry Beach, can't relate, but I do hear my mom tell me all the time how it sucks being old/getting old and how she looks at pics of herself when she was young and how stunning she was and now it makes her feel sad. I always tell her, "Mamacita, you are the most beautiful woman I know." Cause it's true. 

I imagine that one must feel odd as they start getting in the 50/60 re: age but it's part of life. Just gotta roll with it.


----------



## GTdad

Same age as you, BG.

Considering some of the things I've been through, my last few birthdays find me grateful to be still kicking and having had cheated death for another year.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'm looking forward to being old enough that I just let stuff fly from my mouth,whatever the heck I'm thinking.Yup,I'm gonna be one of THOSE old ladies LOL 

Everyone should have one of those ladies around. They're so great at parties


----------



## LongWalk

I am 55. It sucks. Nothing performs better with age; everything shrinks, sags or loosens. Also unpleasant are the dealing with chores of sorrow as the parents, etc. make way for the up and coming elderly. 

The bright spot: taste in music is better... kids are beautiful. 

Exercise keeps you young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StayInIt

I had alot of injuries I couldn't really get addressed because I couldn't get heath care when I was in my 20's. I spent a lot of time feeling like sabertooth tiger bait and all around cripple. Thanks to Tricare, I am 90% better and in the best shape of my life. I wouldn't go back to my 20's if you paid me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

SB and JB, you're enjoying it because you are where BG wants to be. You haven't hit that 5th decade, yet. I just got there. Not too thrilled about it. On the whole, I don't act my age. But I am starting to feel it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Thunder7 said:


> SB and JB, you're enjoying it because you are where BG wants to be. You haven't hit that 5th decade, yet. I just got there. Not too thrilled about it. On the whole, I don't act my age. But I am starting to feel it.


I'm staying optimistic.I want to be 50 and fabulous! To where women in their 30s look at me and say "damn,momma got it going on!That's what I need to be when I'm 50."


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH is 32 and I'm 31.I thought I'd hate being in my 30s but I LOVE it. DH despises it.He wants to be 20 again going to concerts with huge groups of people,no responsibilities,and no pressure.


Your husband and I should hang out.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Your husband and I should hang out.


oh good grief no! LOL You'd have him tatted up,buffed up,and giving me that c**ky sideways grin


----------



## ocotillo

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


Growing old is not for the faint of heart. (I'm 60)

Anytime I start to feel bad about it though, all I have to do is look at a few pictures of people at the same age just a few generations ago. They look much older.

Hell, I've got all my teeth, I'm wearing the same waist size I wore in high school and I can do a mile in a little under six minutes. And that's not even unusual anymore.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm staying optimistic.I want to be 50 and fabulous! To where women in their 30s look at me and say "damn,momma got it going on!That's what I need to be when I'm 50."


Haha. That's what I think when I see Sharon Stone. I'm like DAAAAMN.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. That's what I think when I see Sharon Stone. I'm like DAAAAMN.


I don't know why but every time I see Sharon Stone the middle schooler in me comes out and thinks, "I've seen your wahoo."


----------



## thummper

"Being older sucks." Man, ain't that the truth?!! What I'd like to know is, what happened to those "golden years" that everyone said would happen? I just get stiffer (although NOT where I'd like! ) and discover more aches and pains. My motto seems to have become "Too bushed to boogy." Oh well, I guess it beats the alternative.


----------



## pidge70

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm looking forward to being old enough that I just let stuff fly from my mouth,whatever the heck I'm thinking.Yup,I'm gonna be one of THOSE old ladies LOL
> 
> Everyone should have one of those ladies around. They're so great at parties


I'm one of those ladies.......lol Wait, am I old? Hell, I think I am.....sigh. 

Well, at 44 I'm not old enough to be your mom SB but, I am old enough to be your older, hot sister!...........:rofl:


----------



## pidge70

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I don't know why but every time I see Sharon Stone the middle schooler in me comes out and thinks, "I've seen your wahoo."


*Everyone* has seen her "wahoo"


----------



## ScarletBegonias

pidge70 said:


> I'm one of those ladies.......lol Wait, am I old? Hell, I think I am.....sigh.
> 
> Well, at 44 I'm not old enough to be your mom SB but, I am old enough to be your older, hot sister!...........:rofl:


44...not old! Definitely young enough to be my hot sister


----------



## Jellybeans

pidge70 said:


> Well, at 44 I'm not old enough to be your mom SB but, I am old enough to be your older, hot sister!...........:rofl:


:smthumbup:


----------



## pidge70

ScarletBegonias said:


> 44...not old! Definitely young enough to be my hot sister


I so heart you and JB!


----------



## DoF

Don't worry about anything that's out of your control.

Age is one of those things. I try not to think about it, but at the same time I'm not 51 yet so it's easy for me to say.

:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans

Awww. We heart you, too, Pidge!


----------



## BeachGuy

Well Scarlet, you better convince your husband to appreciate his years now. Because I PROMISE you one day he'll be where I am thinking the same thing I am.

I know it's all part of the circle of life but I can still pout about it if I want to.  And like I said, the physical aspects I can handle. It's just that my young mind doesn't like my old body.

Oh and for the record...we did Disney 2 weeks ago and I kept up with my kids every step of the way and rode every ride they rode, which was everything!!! And survived! Ha!


----------



## Wolf1974

Doesn't bother me. Bout to turn 40 this year and never been better.

It's the aches and pains that bother me more. Ran a 5 k the other day and felt like I got ran over by a truck. That part sucks .


----------



## ocotillo

Just think about what all the young people today who don't even know who Carol Burnett is have missed.


----------



## Always Learning

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


Just the fact that you can quote Carol Burnett shows you are old! LOL

I've got two years on you but it doesn't bother me much. Just bought a motorcycle last year after not riding for 20 years and can't wait for my last kid to hit 18. Started taking a few vacations to the Caribbean and am generally enjoying life.


----------



## skype

Aging does suck, no way around it. The thing that I find the most remarkable is that my brain still thinks that I am 30. It wants to do the same activities at the same level that I did at 30. My stomach has not gotten the message, either. It does not realize that my metabolism has slowed drastically, and I fight a constant battle to eat less than it wants me to.

I try to comfort myself with the hard-won wisdom that experience has brought, but I really would love to be 30 again, and get the opportunity to re-do of all of my mistakes.


----------



## karole

30s were great, 40s were even great, now that I'm 50, not liking it so much.


----------



## skype

I should add that we are more financially secure than we were at 30. That is a benefit of aging! Kids are grown and gone; money is not so tight any more.


----------



## Lon

I'm 37, will be 38 soon. Which is a good age, I'm just not really enjoying it all that much - years are still accelerating and I'm feeling anxious about not being able to spend the last of my youth catching up on the things I wanted to do in the earlier parts of my youth. I dislike looking in the mirror and seeing the crosshatches under my eyes, and the bags starting to form. I look at my head and wonder why it looks so much balder in photos of me? How come most of the people I grew up with all still look so young (except for one or two outliers, and now I'm an outlier too, when I used to always look so much younger than my piers). I would normally take pride in my marks of age, they are supposed to indicate wisdom and experience except I feel like I haven't even earned them yet. And from all human accounts of life, it is only bound to go by even more quickly.


----------



## Lon

skype said:


> I should add that we are more financially secure than we were at 30. That is a benefit of aging! Kids are grown and gone; money is not so tight any more.


not me, I'm financially worse off, maybe by the time I'm 50 I will have caught back up to the level I was at, but the thought of having to keep working all those years is a little overwhelming.


----------



## Thound

I know exactly how you feel. I look in the mirror and think holy sh1t who is that old bastad. I will say this though since I have been working out I feel better than I have been in 20 years. My muscles have well defined striations and they look good, but all that gray hair and wrinkled face is hard to bear. Its no wonder the wife doesnt want sex with me anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betrayedone

I woke up last week and was 55.......Not bad but the years sure went by fast. Aging is about staying fit and having a proper mindset. I'm 20 lbs lighter thanks to the divorce diet, have all my teeth and a good head of hair. My kids are old enough for me to enjoy their adulthood and I have a new woman in my life who seems to like me. I now have the wisdom to know that life is fleeting and to appreciate every minute of it.


----------



## skype

Thound said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I look in the mirror and think holy sh1t who is that old bastad. I will say this though since I have been working out I feel better than I have been in 20 years. My muscles have well defined striations and they look good, but all that gray hair and wrinkled face is hard to bear. Its no wonder the wife doesnt want sex with me anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure she has some other reason besides your gray hair and wrinkles. Holding onto resentments sucks more than aging does.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



Thound said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I look in the mirror and think holy sh1t who is that old bastad. I will say this though since I have been working out I feel better than I have been in 20 years. My muscles have well defined striations and they look good, but all that gray hair and wrinkled face is hard to bear. Its no wonder the wife doesnt want sex with me anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am lucky in that my GF loves the grey hair and wrinkles, and I like hers. I just think we attribute different qualities about each other's than each of our own.

I'm not looking forward to jowls though.


----------



## BeachGuy

Wolf1974 said:


> Doesn't bother me. Bout to turn 40 this year and never been better.
> 
> It's the aches and pains that bother me more. Ran a 5 k the other day and felt like I got ran over by a truck. That part sucks .


Not to be a downer but it doesn't bother you cuz you're not there yet. I'd love to be even 40 again.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Lon said:


> I'm not looking forward to jowls though.


Save me the google search. Wtf is jowls?


----------



## Ikaika

I like being 53. Sure I'm not 20, and not trying to be. Being in the 5th decade of my life is not the end. I push my body just as hard. Fortunately I have not lost any noticeable cognition. And, combine that with more life experiences over most of these young bucks and does, I'm in a good place. 

I am very comfortable with my age. The game of life is far from over.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I hate getting older.. H turned 50 a few months ago... along with a few "over the hill" things - what the Hell...we are!... I wrote on his Cake >> "50 is the new 35, you're still Hot Dad !"... trying to have some fun with it....but I often feel like Aerosmiths Dream On ... I think of Yesterday often...so thankful for it all though...and there is still plenty ahead too....we have to hold on to this.. 



> "Every time that I look in the mirror
> All these lines on my face getting clearer
> The past is gone, it went by like dusk to dawn
> Isn't that the way, everybody got the dues in life to pay"...


My Dad & step Mom...(almost 70)... I look at them & the way they handle it is >> laugh at it... he's got Rheumatoid A...his body seems to be falling apart..a surgery here, another there....they just joke about it and do their thing.... Camping near the Beach...Jet skiing.. they don't let it slow them down.... I enjoy their spirit...

My Grandmother used to have this plaque on her wall that said...

"Never regret growing old, it is a privilege denied to many" ....that always stuck with me. ..then there is this..


----------



## skype

That's a hoot, Simply! I forgot about Geisel's book, You're Only Old Once. Love it!


----------



## Machiavelli

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


I did feel that way, so I decided to do something about it as soon as I was healed up from my prostate cancer surgery. I dropped about 60# of fat and added about 25# of muscle. I wear a 46 jacket and 34 trousers. It's funny to see women's reaction to a guy with a 25 year old physique and a head full of long white hair. The white hair still doesn't stop them from wanting to squeeze my pecs, "are these real?"


----------



## Ikaika

What I find hilarious, I have been playing the bass longer than some of you have been alive. In fact my oldest bass is as old if not older than some of you.


----------



## Ikaika

Machiavelli said:


> I did feel that way, so I decided to do something about it as soon as I was healed up from my prostate cancer surgery. I dropped about 60# of fat and added about 25# of muscle. I wear a 46 jacket and *34 trousers*. It's funny to see women's reaction to a guy with a 25 year old physique and a head full of long white hair. The white hair still doesn't stop them from wanting to squeeze my pecs, "are these real?"


I beat you, my waist size is 28 

Sorry, did I forget to tell you I have yet to lose my competitive edge 

ETA: of course you are probably taller, I stand only 5'10" probably will be shorter some day :rofl:


----------



## Lon

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Save me the google search. Wtf is jowls?


according to Collins english dictionary:

"fatty flesh hanging from the lower jaw"


----------



## pidge70

I actually think I am way prettier now then I was in my 20's. Of course there are days when I would change feeling prettier with the 108lb body I had then.....


ETA: Not that I think I am a hottie or anything.....I just realized I sounded kinda conceited.


----------



## Machiavelli

drerio said:


> I beat you, my waist size is 28
> 
> Sorry, did I forget to tell you I have yet to lose my competitive edge
> 
> ETA: of course you are probably taller, I stand only 5'10" probably will be shorter some day :rofl:


Not that much taller, 6' with the shrinkage. I'm heading for 31" this summer. Target is 8% BF on the cyclic ketogenic "Anabolic Diet."


----------



## Ikaika

Machiavelli said:


> Not that much taller, 6' with the shrinkage. *I'm heading for 31" this summer*. Target is 8% BF on the cyclic ketogenic "Anabolic Diet."


:smthumbup:


----------



## skype

pidge70 said:


> I actually think I am way prettier now then I was in my 20's. Of course there are days when I would change feeling prettier with the 108lb body I had then.....
> 
> 
> ETA: Not that I think I am a hottie or anything.....I just realized I sounded kinda conceited.


You now know what looks good on you, how to accent your best features, and you have the confidence to not obsess over minor flaws that no one notices except you.


----------



## pidge70

skype said:


> You now know what looks good on you, how to accent your best features, and you have the confidence to not obsess over minor flaws that no one notices except you.


I don't know, I have this mole on me that I would *LOVE* to get removed.....lol


----------



## Ikaika

My oldest brother (five years older), still surfs. So it is a lesson that age may slow us down a bit does not have to be the shackles of life.


----------



## Thound

drerio said:


> What I find hilarious, I have been playing the bass longer than some of you have been alive. In fact my oldest bass is as old if not older than some of you.


Had a 80 Carvin LB50 I bought new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

Thound said:


> Had a 80 Carvin LB50 I bought new.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Fender Precision Bass, is a 1972 model. Still has a beautiful sound. I have a set of D'Addario flat wound strings on her and play her now and then, smooth.


----------



## Fozzy

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm looking forward to being old enough that I just let stuff fly from my mouth,whatever the heck I'm thinking.Yup,I'm gonna be one of THOSE old ladies LOL
> 
> Everyone should have one of those ladies around. They're so great at parties


Those are usually the same ladies that let fly with the walkin' farts, too.


----------



## RClawson

My 20's? I was a d!ck! My 30's were awesome and I was starting to get a clue. 40-48? Favorite part of my life! 49-51? I wish it was all a bad dream.


----------



## BeachGuy

pidge70 said:


> I don't know, I have this mole on me that I would *LOVE* to get removed.....lol



Do it. I had one on the side of my nose as long as I can remember. When my kids got old enough to laugh at it, I had it cut off. It was so simple I was pissed I hadn't done it 20 years earlier. I love not seeing it every day. Now when I see people with things on their face I want to run up to them and tell them it's so easy to get it removed!


----------



## anchorwatch

Machiavelli said:


> I did feel that way, so I decided to do something about it as soon as I was healed up from my prostate cancer surgery. I dropped about 60# of fat and added about 25# of muscle. I wear a 46 jacket and 34 trousers. It's funny to see women's reaction to a guy with a 25 year old physique and a head full of long white hair. The white hair still doesn't stop them from wanting to squeeze my pecs, "are these real?"


Say it brother, that's what is all about...

Beach Guy, I'm sixty-one and loving it. Its not your age that makes you unhappy, its you!

Growing old is a lot better than the alternative.


----------



## StayInIt

Machiavelli said:


> Not that much taller, 6' with the shrinkage. I'm heading for 31" this summer. Target is 8% BF on the cyclic ketogenic "Anabolic Diet."


Have you tried the Bulletproof coffee diet? Amazing stuff, that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

coffee4me said:


> Being "older" has taken some getting used to. My perspective has changed considerably in the last few years. (I'm 47).
> 
> I find now that I look to the future much differently than I did even 3 years ago. It's like someone flipped a switch and now I'm on the other side all of a sudden. Full Retirement is closer in years rather than decades away. I see people in their 20's and think of them as kids.
> 
> My mom told me, life is much different when you are planning forward to the end of your life as opposed to working toward the middle. Makes a lot of sense now. That is not to say at all that you don't enjoy either journey to its fullest just that its different.
> 
> I work less on enhancing my appearance and more on preserving my appearance. I don't want to look 20 or even 30, I just want to look good for my age.
> 
> I do look in the mirror at times and wonder where the years went and I even think it sucks . But when you live with someone who is 99 years young. Kinda crushes any complaints I have about being old. Lol
> 
> BTW: I LOVE Carol Burnett



And for those who don't know coffee, she looks 20, very beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## Refuse to be played

I turn 28 in two weeks. I love my 20s but I'm not really sweating getting old. Not happy about my hair starting to thin at the top of my head though.


----------



## joe kidd

I think I'm better looking at 42 then I was at 28-30. 
Yeah if I overdo something I feel it now. 
Can't eat all the spicy stuff I used to love. 
I do make more money now then I did then and have the toys I wanted . 
I'm actually in better shape now as well.


----------



## arbitrator

GTdad said:


> Same age as you, BG.
> 
> Considering some of the things I've been through, my last few birthdays find me grateful to be still kicking and having had cheated death for another year.


*You and me both GT, despite the fact of me having a big leg up on you in that department!*


----------



## Machiavelli

drerio said:


> My Fender Precision Bass, is a 1972 model. Still has a beautiful sound. I have a set of D'Addario flat wound strings on her and play her now and then, smooth.


'72? I thought you had an old one. I've got a '62 strat in daphne blue. I sold off the Marshall stack and a bunch of other amps and guitars when my oldest was born. He is now a pretty decent bassist. He sounds like a tape recording of Jack Bruce.


----------



## As'laDain

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?



i think ill ascribe to my pastor... he was a golden gloves boxer in his earlier years, and he still exercises daily. the man is now 80 years old and still runs five miles a day and then does 200 push ups, in sets of 25. he feels pains and aches like everyone else, but he just does it. in his words, "the aches and pains were always there to begin with, so what difference do they make?"

thats how i want to be when i grow older. im only 27 now, but i think that if i keep up the same mindset of pushing myself, ill end up like him. i cant help but look up to this man. a couple years ago some youths broke into the church when he was there praying with a prayer group and he boxed with them. three of them. then he told them that he would drop all charges if they went to church for a month and listened to him. the old man whipped men in the prime of their life. 


dont worry about being too young. your fine as you are. its your mindset that needs to change. what were you doing when you were 30 that you aren't doing now? just start doing them. 

in ten years you will only be ten years older. what will you have to show for it?

a hot chick on your arm? the ability to run a marathon? the knowledge that you can beat the crap out of any punk that chooses to cross you?

do something about it NOW. the time is going to fly by anyway.


----------



## Ikaika

Machiavelli said:


> '72? I thought you had an old one. I've got a '62 strat in daphne blue. I sold off the Marshall stack and a bunch of other amps and guitars when my oldest was born. He is now a pretty decent bassist. He sounds like a tape recording of Jack Bruce.


62?, I am not that old. I bought it new (though it was used at the time) for $300 in 1976 after working one whole summer for the Sugar Plantation. Still have it (pictured below). After all these years, I'm still pretty average. Although it did help when I could get gigs with local bands, when in college, to pay for books and beer. I don't play "Kalena" (I name all my basses) too much nowadays. I jam with friends using either of my German made Warwick Corvettes.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


It's all relative. I am only 31. Unfortunately, grey hairs are coming in and high school kids make me feel very old. 

My husband is 40. He feels old but doesn't like to admit to it. I think our age difference makes my husband feel insecure.


----------



## Holland

It is all in the attitude. I am late 40's, Mr H is early 50's and we are both happy as can be, this is the best time of our lives.
Bad past marriages behind us, kids getting older and more independent, financially healthy.
Our sex life would be the envy of those half our ages. And we are at that point in life where we just don't give a hoot what others think.

We cycle and he plays other sports, sure we aren't as fit as in our 20's but we both look pretty damn good. The biggest issue at this age is you don't bounce and recover as easily from injuries and after some broken ribs and smashed knee from cycling accidents I have slowed down a bit.


----------



## Stonewall

Yep I hate it. Every time I look in the mirror and cant find the hair I used to have and every time I think about how I sold my strat and my SG cause the arthritis made it to painful to play anymore.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I don't feel like being older sucks.
I think it's kinda cool being in my forties , [ 44 ].
My experiences in life has given me more self confidence. 
Back when I was an engineering student I worked in different capacities at my uncle's construction firm from time to time. One of those position was as a project manager. 

Lol, a 20 yr old overseeing human resource, quantity surveying ,purchasing , job scheduling etc on a big construction project where employees were twice my age, and far more experienced than me. A sardine among the sharks. But I learned some of my life's most valuable lessons.

Now at 44 ,I have achieved a few things and I still look forward to accomplishing more.
My only problem is that I have this driving compulsion to accomplish new stuff, which I have to try to balance with my present realities.

But life has been good to both my wife and I.


----------



## Chumpless

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> "I've seen your wahoo."


We all have...lol


----------



## southbound

I'm 46, and do understand the part about forgetting how old you are. I see a nice looking woman and think, gee, I'm old enough to be her dad.

However, I kinda like it so far. I enjoy how people treat you with a little more respect. I know you have to earn respect, but there is a little superficial part that comes with a few grey hairs on the side.

A large number of people where i work are in their 20s. It's interesting as to how differently I am treated by the higher ups. I see them trying to scare or intimidate the others(on a small scale, nothing big), but they don't do that with me.

I also notice how when a bunch of punk kids are at the movies acting silly and laughing at passerbys, they part the crowd and get quiet when an older person comes through. 

As I said, I realize one earns respect. I realize that if I acted like Gomer Pyle, I'm sure the grey hairs wouldn't mean much, but combine that with a calm, serious demeanor, and it's nice.

I got a kick the other day. I went in the grocery with my 15 year old daughter, and the cashier was a former, brief boyfriend, although i had never met him. My daughter said he always tries to act all cool and a smart-butt when she goes in, but when we left, my daughter was beaming saying, "Dad, did you hear how his voice got weak and shaky when we went through, and how nervous he acted?" She would laugh her head off. I couldn't help but get a kick out of it.


----------



## BeachGuy

coffee4me said:


> Full Retirement is closer in years rather than decades away. I see people in their 20's and think of them as kids.
> 
> My mom told me, life is much different when you are planning forward to the end of your life as opposed to working toward the middle. Makes a lot of sense now. That is not to say at all that you don't enjoy either journey to its fullest just that its different.


Very well said. :smthumbup:


----------



## BeachGuy

southbound said:


> I see a nice looking woman and think, gee, I'm old enough to be her dad.


Yeah I know! I find that I don't really find myself attracted to woman under 35 or so anymore.

I hear ya on the respect part too. There's a lot of young people that work in my building and I notice when I pass them in the hall they look at you like you're the owner of the company or something and smile and say good morning or whatever. When I don't even know them.

I'm sure it's all about attitude and right now, going through divorce, mine isn't the best it's ever been.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



Machiavelli said:


> '72? I thought you had an old one. I've got a '62 strat in daphne blue. I sold off the Marshall stack and a bunch of other amps and guitars when my oldest was born. He is now a pretty decent bassist. He sounds like a tape recording of Jack Bruce.


I've got a 68 Gibson southern jumbo 6 string acoustic, I love the guitar, plays like gold still.


----------



## Ikaika

Lon said:


> I've got a 68 Gibson southern jumbo 6 string acoustic, I love the guitar, plays like gold still.



Let's see a pic of that beauty. I'm a sucker for a nice looking axe, even if it is one of those strummy strummy ones.


----------



## treyvion

BeachGuy said:


> Do any of you other guys hate "being" older? I don't mean getting older...I can deal with the aches and pains and all that crap. I don't feel any different mentally than I did 20 years ago but then I see myself in a photo and think holy crap I'm an old fart! I check out women and then it hits me...they're out of your age range dude. It's like I forget how old I am (51). I wanna be 30 again.
> 
> Now I know all the stuff about being happy with yourself and all that but man...sometimes it just bites. I think it was Carol Burnett who said the reason older people always look grumpy is because they're old!
> 
> You ladies feel free to chime in here too. Do y'all ever feel that way?


Older folks are grumpy because they KNOW too much. So you know when people are playing you, are using you, etc no matter how much they bat their eyes show fake kindness etc, and you are mad as hell for being insulted. Sometimes you have to just be stupid!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy?

ocotillo said:


> Growing old is not for the faint of heart. (I'm 60)
> 
> Anytime I start to feel bad about it though, all I have to do is look at a few pictures of people at the same age just a few generations ago. They look much older.
> 
> Hell, I've got all my teeth, I'm wearing the same waist size I wore in high school and I can do a mile in a little under six minutes. And that's not even unusual anymore.


 Nice mile time!


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



drerio said:


> Let's see a pic of that beauty. I'm a sucker for a nice looking axe, even if it is one of those strummy strummy ones.


Finger picker here, I only strum while also picking out bluesie notes at a time. I have a cool picture of it on film somewhere, if I find it I'll scan it and upload it to photo thread.


----------



## Ikaika

Lon said:


> Finger picker here, I only strum while also picking out bluesie notes at a time. I have a cool picture of it on film somewhere, if I find it I'll scan it and upload it to photo thread.



Awesome, just a tribute that old things not only last but can sound so very sweet.


----------



## Mr The Other

I am 37 and despite clearly not being as good looking as ten years ago, I get fat more attention from women. The only downside is that if I were looking for relationship, the group that seem to like me most are far too young for a long term relationship.


----------



## treyvion

Mr The Other said:


> I am 37 and despite clearly not being as good looking as ten years ago, I get fat more attention from women. The only downside is that if I were looking for relationship, the group that seem to like me most are far too young for a long term relationship.


So just screw them then


----------



## hookares

I have a vague recollection of what it was like to be 51. I would go back in a heartbeat if I could do it and be single.


----------



## BeachGuy

Lon said:


> Finger picker here, I only strum while also picking out bluesie notes at a time. I have a cool picture of it on film somewhere, if I find it I'll scan it and upload it to photo thread.



What's the emoticon for going off topic or hijacking??? :rofl:


----------



## BradWesley

ocotillo said:


> Just think about what all the young people today who don't even know who Carol Burnett is have missed.


Some of the greatest side splitting comedy skits, were courtesy of Carol Burnett, Harvey Korman(RIP), Tim Conway and Vicki Lawrence. Priceless!


----------



## always_alone

ocotillo said:


> Growing old is not for the faint of heart. (I'm 60)
> 
> Anytime I start to feel bad about it though, all I have to do is look at a few pictures of people at the same age just a few generations ago. They look much older.
> 
> Hell, I've got all my teeth, I'm wearing the same waist size I wore in high school and I can do a mile in a little under six minutes. And that's not even unusual anymore.


My parents are both almost 80, and they live on the 28th floor of an apartment building. It's an older building, and so the elevator has a tendency to break down. Apparently it takes them 6 minutes to take the stairs up. Faster than the elevator usually is, if you count the time waiting for it.

They both still work (for their own fulfillment and on their own terms), and travel frequently. 

They are totally my role models.


----------



## 6301

I'm 66 and a old man. Bad health but still kicking. Do I wish that my health was better? Yeah, but if there was a magic wand that could turn me into a 25 year old man tomorrow, I would be a fish out of water. 

I enjoyed my time as a young man. Had my share of dating, no more, no less than anyone else. The only time I got the jitters was when I turned 30. Cried like a baby. My world was over, then turned 40 and didn't give a $h!t. 50, I went out to dinner. 60. Same thing but took a nap before I went. 

Now? Retired so I get up, have a cup of coffee, read the paper and if in the mood go on the computer to "Naughty Grandma" site and check it out.

I had my time and made the most of it. Been around the world when I was in the army, had new cars, been married, been single. I like single. I accepted the fact that I'm old and if that's the case then enjoy the benefits of it. Being old gives you the right to say I don't wanna and I'm tired. I eat when I want and what I want and if someone gives me grief, I just say "too bad" I paid my dues but being old earns you the respect because you've been there and done that so all in all your a well of advice an experience so don't worry about getting old because there isn't anything you can do about it anyhow. It's someone elses turn to be young.


----------



## Thound

I hate it takes forever to pee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

Thound said:


> I hate it takes forever to pee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug

Mentally, I still act and feel like a 20 something year old, but I am 40!!!

Physically, I am bigger, leaner and stronger, better looking compared to my 20's.

I am told at the shop, I look young, around 30 years old and whatever I am doing is working.

That is why I still have the ladies in their 20's flirt and hit on me.

But I have noticed my energy levels and desire to weight train has dropped off drastically when I was turning 40. I must be getting old enough to start feeling old age? I mean, when I was in my teens and most of my 20's, lots of energy. Now 40 years old, not so much. Diet is still good, the same and sleep is the same. Just getting older.....it sucks.

But I can still have sex 1x every day 7 days per week, and I have no issues getting in the mood and having my orgasm either, so that's good.

Only thing I can think of is take medicated testosterone injections from the doctor and bam, energy levels like a teenager again. I know this because a former co-worker went through the same thing, early 40's, test injections and now feels great and is weight training again.


----------



## treyvion

CuddleBug said:


> Mentally, I still act and feel like a 20 something year old, but I am 40!!!
> 
> Physically, I am bigger, leaner and stronger, better looking compared to my 20's.
> 
> I am told at the shop, I look young, around 30 years old and whatever I am doing is working.
> 
> That is why I still have the ladies in their 20's flirt and hit on me.
> 
> But I have noticed my energy levels and desire to weight train has dropped off drastically when I was turning 40. I must be getting old enough to start feeling old age? I mean, when I was in my teens and most of my 20's, lots of energy. Now 40 years old, not so much. Diet is still good, the same and sleep is the same. Just getting older.....it sucks.
> 
> But I can still have sex 1x every day 7 days per week, and I have no issues getting in the mood and having my orgasm either, so that's good.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is take medicated testosterone injections from the doctor and bam, energy levels like a teenager again. I know this because a former co-worker went through the same thing, early 40's, test injections and now feels great and is weight training again.


Alot of the slow down after 40 years and one day is the injection you get from your friends, family and the world. They look at you differently, and it affects your psychology if you aren't aware of it. You can't let people do that to you.

Your desire, motivation and confidence can be way huger in your 40's than it was in your 20's. But you are going to need to know how to keep it, and it helps if you got a few ladies friends who think your just the best thing in the world. 

I had it happen to me. Seriously at 39 and some months, I'm looked at as active, high energy, very good shape and handsome. And cross over 40 years and one day, it's almost like they want to rob you.

And how dare you being 40+ and a serious stud! They don't like that very much, because most of them hit the age and just fell off! You don't have to.


----------



## southbound

6301 said:


> I'm 66 and a old man. Bad health but still kicking. Do I wish that my health was better? Yeah, but if there was a magic wand that could turn me into a 25 year old man tomorrow, I would be a fish out of water.
> 
> I enjoyed my time as a young man. Had my share of dating, no more, no less than anyone else. The only time I got the jitters was when I turned 30. Cried like a baby. My world was over, then turned 40 and didn't give a $h!t. 50, I went out to dinner. 60. Same thing but took a nap before I went.
> 
> Now? Retired so I get up, have a cup of coffee, read the paper and if in the mood go on the computer to "Naughty Grandma" site and check it out.
> 
> I had my time and made the most of it. Been around the world when I was in the army, had new cars, been married, been single. I like single. I accepted the fact that I'm old and if that's the case then enjoy the benefits of it. Being old gives you the right to say I don't wanna and I'm tired. I eat when I want and what I want and if someone gives me grief, I just say "too bad" I paid my dues but being old earns you the respect because you've been there and done that so all in all your a well of advice an experience so don't worry about getting old because there isn't anything you can do about it anyhow. It's someone elses turn to be young.


I'm 46 and divorced, and I enjoy being single as well. I like doing what I want when I want. It's just personality. Some people get lonely if they're alone for half a day, forget about the thoughts of living alone for the rest of your life; but, that's not me, I enjoy it.


----------



## joe kidd

There is one thing I notice that is different at 42 as opposed to 22. Saturday night.
At 23 I looked forward to it so I could party. Now I do because I know I will get to sleep in on Sunday .


----------



## Ikaika

joe kidd said:


> There is one thing I notice that is different at 42 as opposed to 22. Saturday night.
> At 23 I looked forward to it so I could party. Now I do because *I know I will get to sleep in on Sunday* .



I wish I could, my dog won't let me.


----------



## barbados

Since the alternative to aging is being dead, I only worry about NOT aging !


----------



## Ikaika

Knowing what I know and the courses I teach to college co-eds, I always say the theme of this course "choose the right parents and don't get old". Ah, but still I enjoy my age, I fight against both age and genetics with eating right and regular vigorous exercise; just embrace it but be ready to sail against her winds without discouragement.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



drerio said:


> Knowing what I know and the courses I teach to college co-eds, I always say the theme of this course "choose the right parents and don't get old". Ah, but still I enjoy my age, I fight against both age and genetics with eating right and regular vigorous exercise; just embrace it but be ready to sail against her winds without discouragement.


You also live in paradise, I wouldn't mind spending the rest of my life aging there!


----------



## joe kidd

Paradise is relative Lon. Lol
I like to see the seasons change.


----------



## Ikaika

Lon said:


> You also live in paradise, I wouldn't mind spending the rest of my life aging there!



E komo mai


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



joe kidd said:


> Paradise is relative Lon. Lol
> I like to see the seasons change.


Perpetual summer would be fine by me, then if I need a vacation in the cheap vacation season I can go somewhere with champagne powder or yellow leaves.


----------



## CuddleBug

treyvion said:


> Alot of the slow down after 40 years and one day is the injection you get from your friends, family and the world. They look at you differently, and it affects your psychology if you aren't aware of it. You can't let people do that to you.
> 
> Your desire, motivation and confidence can be way huger in your 40's than it was in your 20's. But you are going to need to know how to keep it, and it helps if you got a few ladies friends who think your just the best thing in the world.
> 
> I had it happen to me. Seriously at 39 and some months, I'm looked at as active, high energy, very good shape and handsome. And cross over 40 years and one day, it's almost like they want to rob you.
> 
> And how dare you being 40+ and a serious stud! They don't like that very much, because most of them hit the age and just fell off! You don't have to.



I hear yah. I had lots of energy for work and weight training afterwards in my teens, 20's and 30's but when I went from 39 to 40, I noticed I was slowing down and didn't have the energy or desire anymore. That's were I am right now and it sucks.

My weight training for most of my life has paid off though. I am very strong, fit, lean and look quite young. Better now than in my teens or 20's.

My wife's female coworkers love me to death. Always hi, talking and a few are very flirty. Makes me feel good and I return that feeling to them all.

I still eat healthy, blood type diet and get the same amount of sleep with lots of water. That hasn't changed. I am taking some supplements and my sex drive has gone way up. Instead of no porn, sex maybe 1x week and I'm not hurting, I need sex 1x every second day now, 3 - 4x every week. I feel great, more energy and less stressed from life.

My wifee has admitted to me that for a guy my age, I am in better shape than most and look younger as well. She likes that.

I guess it rubbed off on her because she has lost 45 lbs now, new sexy clothes and panties for the first time and her sex drive is higher, from LD to Average Drive now. Her weight is still coming off and maybe when she loses another 40 lbs, she wants this, her sex drive and confidence will go up even higher? Maybe sex 4+ times each week and she always initiates?


----------



## treyvion

CuddleBug said:


> I hear yah. I had lots of energy for work and weight training afterwards in my teens, 20's and 30's but when I went from 39 to 40, I noticed I was slowing down and didn't have the energy or desire anymore. That's were I am right now and it sucks.
> 
> My weight training for most of my life has paid off though. I am very strong, fit, lean and look quite young. Better now than in my teens or 20's.
> 
> My wife's female coworkers love me to death. Always hi, talking and a few are very flirty. Makes me feel good and I return that feeling to them all.
> 
> I still eat healthy, blood type diet and get the same amount of sleep with lots of water. That hasn't changed. I am taking some supplements and my sex drive has gone way up. Instead of no porn, sex maybe 1x week and I'm not hurting, I need sex 1x every second day now, 3 - 4x every week. I feel great, more energy and less stressed from life.
> 
> My wifee has admitted to me that for a guy my age, I am in better shape than most and look younger as well. She likes that.
> 
> I guess it rubbed off on her because she has lost 45 lbs now, new sexy clothes and panties for the first time and her sex drive is higher, from LD to Average Drive now. Her weight is still coming off and maybe when she loses another 40 lbs, she wants this, her sex drive and confidence will go up even higher? Maybe sex 4+ times each week and she always initiates?


If she can get you almost every day you will be in heaven.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm mid-late 30's. My approach to life has been to wing-it. I'm thankful that I seem to land on my feet. Considering 40 as a measurement of time to keep me focused on where I want to be, I'm less inclined to wing-it now. I'm both becoming comfortable with this and kind of miss that side to myself - maybe it's being fine tuned.

I'm thankful that it's been a pretty fantastic life so far. Amongst the many lessons, we've had adventures! And we are continuing to have adventures... yet I consider things more closely now, including the energy and risk required. I don't relate to feeling like the 20 year old version of myself. I enjoy change and trying different things. The path we're looking to now, I wouldn't have imagined all of 5 years ago and I find that exciting. 

Physically I'm not so keen on the fine hair-line wrinkles developing between my eyebrows. And I hear Lon about the jowls. But what can ya do? I won't be going the Botox route so I just need to learn to suck it up and embrace it as best as possible. I've never consistently worked out and I'm challenging myself with that now with learning strength-training and eating differently. I've mentioned before that I'd like to be at my fittest by the time I reach 40. I consider the lifestyle I'd like to have later.

If I were to imagine myself as an old lady, I don't think I'd be the outspoken type. I'd rather observe and have an array of stories quietly tucked behind my eyes.


----------



## WyshIknew

Machiavelli said:


> I did feel that way, so I decided to do something about it as soon as I was healed up from my prostate cancer surgery. I dropped about 60# of fat and added about 25# of muscle. I wear a 46 jacket and 34 trousers. It's funny to see women's reaction to a guy with a 25 year old physique and a head full of long white hair. The white hair still doesn't stop them from wanting to squeeze my pecs, "are these real?"





drerio said:


> I beat you, my waist size is 28
> 
> Sorry, did I forget to tell you I have yet to lose my competitive edge
> 
> ETA: of course you are probably taller, I stand only 5'10" probably will be shorter some day :rofl:





pidge70 said:


> I actually think I am way prettier now then I was in my 20's. Of course there are days when I would change feeling prettier with the 108lb body I had then.....
> 
> 
> ETA: Not that I think I am a hottie or anything.....I just realized I sounded kinda conceited.


Not conceited at all Pidge.

I'm a 32" waist, still physically fit, can still perform in bed (or out of it) and have been told that I could almost pass for late 30's. I can still partay up a storm till the wee hours.

Yes I can't do what I did at 20 but life is pretty frickin' awesome!

I think I do ok for late 50's.


----------



## heartsbeating

You do indeed, sir!


And I was thinking the same thing about Pidge... not conceited at all. You're a hottie. Roll with it.


----------



## Ikaika

Yes, Wysh is definitely "the" TAM stud. A man most of us aspire to live up to.


----------



## pidge70

heartsbeating said:


> You do indeed, sir!
> 
> 
> And I was thinking the same thing about Pidge... not conceited at all. You're a hottie. Roll with it.


You are so sweet! You know I think you are gorgeous right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

pidge70 said:


> You are so sweet! You know I think you are gorgeous right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 thanks Pidge!


----------



## WyshIknew

drerio said:


> Yes, Wysh is definitely "the" TAM stud. A man most of us aspire to live up to.


:rofl:


I am many things, but 'stud' is one of the things I would not describe myself as!


----------



## Ikaika

WyshIknew said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> I am many things, but 'stud' is one of the things I would not describe myself as!


I read the way the ladies swoon over your, voice, dapper looks in a suit, with your tool belt on etc.


----------



## Fenix

Nope, not hating it.  I will be turning 51 next week and I am feeling great. Looking decent too. I still like how I look in the mirror, I really like how I think and the only downside is having to deal with it while jobhunting. My favorite age was 43 so far, but now...with the way my life is turning (and dropping some really ****ty baggage) 51 may be my new favorite year.


----------



## Jellybeans

pidge70 said:


> You are so sweet! You know I think you are gorgeous right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's because Heartsbeating is. 

All these gorgeous ladies on, TAM, I swear!


----------



## Jellybeans

Great pic, Wysh!


----------



## WyshIknew

Jellybeans said:


> That's because Heartsbeating is.
> 
> All these gorgeous ladies on, TAM, I swear!


Ain't that the truth.

I've said before that TAM must be in a weird space-time nexus due to the preponderance of beautiful women here.

And obviously being pretty is great, but more importantly you all seem to be genuinely lovely people inside too.


----------



## OhGeesh

The responses are typical internet everyone looks younger than their age, is healthier than their peers, and people think they look 10 years younger than they are.

I'm almost 40 and hate growing older. I don't feel it too much yet unless I sprint or try to play full court basketball, but there are more aches and pains.

I'm a health fanatic, so when my body starts to fail it feels like mutiny. In the end none of us make out alive!!

I saw a sign that said "Eat right die healthy!!"


----------



## rush

I am 55 now, mentally I think I am about 23, I have been called a dirty old man, a sex addict, ******* by my wife. But I am not going to change, way I am...


----------



## WyshIknew

rush said:


> I am 55 now, mentally I think I am about 23, I have been called a dirty old man, a sex addict, ******* by my wife. But I am not going to change, way I am...


Mrs Wysh calls me her randy old man. Or horny old goat depending on her mood.


----------



## WyshIknew

One thing does suck as I've got older. That is keeping the nose hair and ear hair trimmed.

I never had to do that when younger!

One of my youngest memories is of a Great Uncle who had a veritable forest sprouting out of his nose and ears. I couldn't help but stare whenever I saw him. Determined not to be him.


----------



## ocotillo

LOL - You lose it every place you want it and grow it every place you don't


----------



## ScarletBegonias

no one ever told me that as I got older my hormones would go insane and I'd wake up to find a crazy black hair sprouting in a place that made me feel really just plain gross.

All I'm sayin is thank goodness for the creator of tweezers.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Also,while previously mentioned unsightly black hair had my subconscious rocking back and forth in the back of my brain all day,the boost to my sex drive due to hormones is fanf**kingtastic.Seriously,DH thinks I'm some sort of oversexed animal anymore  Thumbs up for getting older


----------



## NewHubs

Let's see...for me I am 32 but look like I am 27ish. Full head of hair and take care of my body.

I just hope when I am 40 something I will always look 5-7 years younger.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

My complaints about aging.

1) *everything* hurts more later. 

2) My brain seems to think I can still do that thing, but my body is less agreeable. Did I still think it was perfectly rational to backflip on a trampoline 18 years after my last time on a trampoline? Of course I did. I got this. Did it turn out as well as I expected? No. No it did not. 

3) When did I lose my ability to fall with ninja like springy resilience? Did gravity get stronger and the earth become more painful over the years?

4) While I feel a little bit wiser, I feel a hell of a lot dumber. That new thing I would have figured out in 10 minutes when I was 21... yeah, see you in 3 hours. 

5) Persistent rock hard walking boner of my teens... I was ungrateful and took you for granted, I'm sorry.

6) Hair, I never liked you anyway but yes I'm still bitter about our breakup.

7) Why the F does it take so long to POOP!?


----------



## WyshIknew

ScarletBegonias said:


> Also,while previously mentioned unsightly black hair had my subconscious rocking back and forth in the back of my brain all day,the boost to my sex drive due to hormones is fanf**kingtastic.Seriously,DH thinks I'm some sort of oversexed animal anymore  Thumbs up for getting older


Yeah. I really struggled at times to keep up with Mrs Wysh and I regard myself as a fairly randy guy, but there's only so much 'stuff' a guy can produce!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

:rofl::rofl::lol::lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> 6) Hair, I never liked you anyway but yes I'm still bitter about our breakup.


I'd be in heaven if I could be hairless from the neck down...I kinda like my eyelashes and eyebrows so they can stay.Also,nose hairs serve a medical purpose so they can stay too.


----------



## Machiavelli

drerio said:


> 62?, I am not that old. I bought it new (though it was used at the time) for $300 in 1976 after working one whole summer for the Sugar Plantation. Still have it (pictured below). After all these years, I'm still pretty average. Although it did help when I could get gigs with local bands, when in college, to pay for books and beer. I don't play "Kalena" (I name all my basses) too much nowadays. I jam with friends using either of my German made Warwick Corvettes.


Oooooh. Fretless! My hat is off.


----------



## Machiavelli

ScarletBegonias said:


> no one ever told me that as I got older my hormones would go insane and I'd wake up to find a crazy black hair sprouting in a place that made me feel really just plain gross.
> 
> All I'm sayin is thank goodness for the creator of tweezers.


Lasers. My wife did her armpits. This is the before picture:


----------



## southern wife

pidge70 said:


> I'm one of those ladies.......lol Wait, am I old? Hell, I think I am.....sigh.
> 
> Well, at 44 I'm not old enough to be your mom SB but, I am old enough to be your older, hot sister!...........:rofl:


Just trailing behind you, pidge. 


I loved my late 20s ...early 30s. That was before I got married and had my daughter at 35.

Now that I'm ....behind pidge  ....and on the verge of being single again, I'm feeling pretty darn great about myself. I have a great attitude about life, myself, comfy in my own skin, etc.

Oh lawdy, I'mma gonna be a cougar. :wtf: :slap:


Aaaahhh to live on the "Cougar Town" block with Jules! :rofl:


----------



## ocotillo

Machiavelli said:


> Lasers. My wife did her armpits. This is the before picture:



You're married to Sophia Loren?


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



NewHubs said:


> Let's see...for me I am 32 but look like I am 27ish. Full head of hair and take care of my body.
> 
> I just hope when I am 40 something I will always look 5-7 years younger.


Kids yet?


----------



## Machiavelli

ocotillo said:


> You're married to Sophia Loren?


No, but she's the spittin' image. She's from Latin America, but has a heavy dose of Italian.


----------



## greenpearl

It's a fact. We have to accept it. 

There is nothing we can do but plan for our old age. Appearance is nothing when you compare it with finance, health, and relationships.

We have to plan for our old age financially, so we still have a shelter and food when we can't work anymore. 

We also have to have good habit now, so we don't become old and sick. I am not scared of becoming old, I am scared of becoming old and sick. There is nothing I can do but start exercising, eat healthy good, and have a peaceful mind. When you are old and healthy, you are blessed. My husband's mom's mom is one of these blessed old people. She is in her 90s, but she is still capable of living an active life. 

Having good relationships with family members and friends is important too. You don't want to become old and lonely. Some people never think that they will get old one day, they never think that they will need people one day, so they don't try to show love and affection to other people around them. When they are old, sick, and lonely, there is only bitterness in their life. My father is one of these old, sick, and lonely people. It is sad for me to see his situation, but he caused it himself. 

Plan for your old age when you are still young. 50 is still young, you still have time to plan. I am in my 40s, I am planning now.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Machiavelli said:


> Lasers. My wife did her armpits. This is the before picture:


Honestly I think that little bit of armpit hair is pretty darn hot.


----------



## pidge70

justsomeguywho said:


> honestly i think that little bit of armpit hair is pretty darn hot.


eeeewwww!


----------



## pidge70

Just because I am older, doesn't mean I have to look it. I will fight the effects of aging with every fiber of my being.....lol


----------



## Racer

Hair and getting older is what sucks. Nose hair? Fuzzy ear muffs? Random hairs springing up on my body.. and now my eyebrows are starting to go all bohemian on me. The level of grooming I have to do now is terrible and never ending. 

The additional insult is your upclose eyesight also goes so you can't see those hairs to pluck... just feel them waving away in the wind AFTER you leave the house to taunt you all day long.


----------



## pidge70

Racer said:


> Hair and getting older is what sucks. Nose hair? Fuzzy ear muffs? Random hairs springing up on my body.. and now my eyebrows are starting to go all bohemian on me. The level of grooming I have to do now is terrible and never ending.
> 
> The additional insult is your upclose eyesight also goes so you can't see those hairs to pluck... just feel them waving away in the wind AFTER you leave the house to taunt you all day long.


:rofl:


----------



## Forever Changed

36 here and getting older sucks indeed! Aching body, broken mind and crushed spirit! But at least everything I've wanted do, I've done, everywhere I've wanted to go, I've been and everything I've wanted to see I've seen!


----------



## rush

Forever Changed said:


> 36 here and getting older sucks indeed! Aching body, broken mind and crushed spirit! But at least everything I've wanted do, I've done, everywhere I've wanted to go, I've been and everything I've wanted to see I've seen!


36, lol,,,,,,funny


----------



## heartsbeating

greenpearl said:


> There is nothing I can do but start exercising, eat healthy good, and have a peaceful mind.


A peaceful mind... what a wonderful thing to include here.

Always love reading your posts greenpearl.


----------



## Conrad

heartsbeating said:


> A peaceful mind... what a wonderful thing to include here.
> 
> Always love reading your posts greenpearl.


Getting older does indeed suck.

But, it beats the alternative.


----------



## heartsbeating

Conrad said:


> Getting older does indeed suck.
> 
> But, it beats the alternative.


This ought to be on a Hallmark card.


----------



## rush

I have a ways before I can retire, I hurt, have had some health problems, but I am bound and determined to give life all I can at its fullest!


----------



## rush

I now walk and run every morning....trying to rid some fat


----------



## johnAdams

The only thing good about getting older is retiring. Retirement has never been a priority of mine. We have always enjoyed life now, we have never said when we retire we are going to do whatever, we do it now. But, I think we have finally reached the point that retiring and spending all our time together sounds good. While being older does suck to some degree, I am getting close to one bad day away from retirement.


----------



## pidge70

Conrad said:


> Getting older does indeed suck.
> 
> But, it beats the alternative.


As hectic as it is at my house, sometimes a dirt nap sounds nice.......


----------



## 6301

I remember when I was in my late teens, early twenties and my Dad told me that ever bump and bruise you get when your young will come back and haunt you when your older. 

I thought he was nuts. Now, I realize he was right. I can name the time and place in my youth when my shoulder huts or my knees hurt. Wake up in the morning and my ankle hurts and I go back to the day I fell out of the tree. If I was able to swing an axe without hurting my self more, I'd find that tree and do it harm.


----------



## happy as a clam

I haven't read the whole thread, but my man is 53 years old next month, and I can honestly tell you he is THE sexiest thing I have ever laid eyes on!

He is handsome, has a killer physique that could put any younger man to shame, and has so much self confidence it's ridiculous. He still fills out a pair of Levi's (front and back!) better than any guy I've ever seen.

I am 48, in great shape, and I love my age now. I wouldn't go back to an earlier age if you paid me. Every year my life just gets better and better.

(Ok, so the arthritis in my neck isn't so hot, but I just ignore it.)

I'm probably in the minority here...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

pidge70 said:


> eeeewwww!


Oh come on ... it's Sophia Loren ... she makes everything look hot. If my wife did that it would be a completely different story


----------



## Machiavelli

happy as a clam said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but my man is 53 years old next month, and I can honestly tell you he is THE sexiest thing I have ever laid eyes on!
> 
> He is handsome, has a killer physique that could put any younger man to shame, and has so much self confidence it's ridiculous. He still fills out a pair of Levi's (front and back!) better than any guy I've ever seen.


Any guy that's only 53 has no excuse for not doing all the above. Whippersnappers!


----------



## Want2babettrme

Machiavelli said:


> No, but she's the spittin' image. She's from Latin America, but has a heavy dose of Italian.


Does she have sisters?


----------



## EI

You know what, I'm getting ready to have a milestone birthday in about 2 months. A huge milestone! It starts with a 5.  And, even if I don't like the way THAT number sounds, I'm not terribly unhappy about it.  Our kids are grown. Three out of 5 of them are out of our house and on their own. We have one adorable grandson, who we can spoil absolutely rotten, then send him home to his parents. We have more disposable cash than we have had in nearly three decades. We, now, only have a mortgage, one car payment, and our utilities to pay. I am in better physical shape than I ever was in my 30's and most of my 40's. We're downsizing from an overly large, starting to need work, too much maintenance, too high of a house payment, monstrosity of a house, to a gorgeous, brand new, maintenance free, condo within the next two months. I am going to skydive, (for the first time, in June, on my milestone birthday) we are renewing our wedding vows on Saturday, June 21st, which is 2 days before our 30th wedding anniversary, and we are going to the beach, in September, with one other couple (no kids allowed.) To be completely honest, *50* is starting to sound pretty good! 

My hubby, the photographer, says it looks pretty good to him!


----------



## EleGirl

I'm turning 65 this summer... not liking it at all. I need to completely re-make myself... 

not sure what that's going to be.


----------



## Mr The Other

WyshIknew said:


> One thing does suck as I've got older. That is keeping the nose hair and ear hair trimmed.
> 
> I never had to do that when younger!
> 
> One of my youngest memories is of a Great Uncle who had a veritable forest sprouting out of his nose and ears. I couldn't help but stare whenever I saw him. Determined not to be him.


When I turned 27, I had to start trimming my nasal hair. Nowadays, it does not appear. Even my nostils are bald.


----------



## MovingAhead

I'm 44. When I was 20, I had a ton of energy, but lacked wisdom and direction. I still have a ton of energy, have some direction and some wisdom.

From playing Rugby when I was younger, my knees are not the best. I wear progressives to see better and I have some aches and pains.

On the other hand...
I go to the gym regularly. I am stronger now than I have ever been. I went surfing this year, hiked 200+ miles on the Appalachian Trail, go swing and salsa dancing all the time and loving life. I am still determining if I will hike Kilimanjaro next year or wait till my youngest is old enough physically so we go together as men. My 3 boys enjoy doing my bucket list with me.

I accept that I am getting older. I do not accept that I will not stay young and I believe a lot of it is keeping active. I rarely drink.

Tough Mudder in June, Hot Air Balloon Ride next month, Hiking the AT in GA 90 miles in June... Why would anyone ever consider not getting out their and just living. My EX's infidelity woke something up in me and I am grateful for that.

People should take care of themselves always. It makes them more awesome!


----------



## Thunder7

ScarletBegonias said:


> Also,while previously mentioned unsightly black hair had my subconscious rocking back and forth in the back of my brain all day,the boost to my sex drive due to hormones is fanf**kingtastic.Seriously,DH thinks I'm some sort of oversexed animal anymore  Thumbs up for getting older


Apparently, this boost in the female libido is not 'across the board'. I'm still waiting for my wife's drive to increase.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> the boost to my sex drive due to hormones is fanf**kingtastic.Seriously,DH thinks I'm some sort of oversexed animal anymore  Thumbs up for getting older


Me, too. My libido is through the roof now. I don't ever remember feeling so hot and bothered all the time before.

Biologically, Scarlet, you and I are said to be in our sexual prime.

:smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Me, too. My libido is through the roof now. I don't ever remember feeling so hot and bothered all the time before.
> 
> Biologically, Scarlet, you and I are said to be in our sexual prime.
> 
> :smthumbup:


It's going to be sad when it goes away I'm hoping it will be delayed so I'll be too old and decrepit to care by the time it happens.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm hoping it will be delayed so I'll be too old and decrepit to care by the time it happens.


:rofl:


----------



## Thunder7

So, JB and SB, at what age is that 'bump' supposed to hit? As I said, I'm still waiting.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Thunder7 said:


> So, JB and SB, at what age is that 'bump' supposed to hit? As I said, I'm still waiting.


I can't tell if my bump was due to age or due to being in loooove


----------



## pidge70

I started having health issues at 34. Before then, never had surgery, I did crack my femur at 19.

In 2004 I had a microlumbardiskectomy. In 2012, a craniotomy. 2013, had a grapefruit sized cyst removed from my left ovary and an ablation. Today I have to get a cystoscopy done as my urologist suspects bladder cancer. I feel much older than I am. I'm soooooo tired all the damn time.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Thankfully all my surgeries were done before I turned 30.Fast recovery due to being so young and spry


----------



## pidge70

ScarletBegonias said:


> Thankfully all my surgeries were done before I turned 30.Fast recovery due to being so young and spry


Well, I was the youngest person on the Neurological Intensive Care floor..........lol


----------



## Jellybeans

Hope all goes well today, Pidge.


----------



## pidge70

Jellybeans said:


> Hope all goes well today, Pidge.


Thanks JB, me too.


----------



## karole

Don't worry girls - I thought I had my sexual peak when I was late 30s early 40s, got another surge recently and I am 51 yrs old - so you still have a few good years to look forward to!! One thing though, I have never been LD, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. LOL! I hope it never goes away though!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

pidge70 said:


> I started having health issues at 34. Before then, never had surgery, I did crack my femur at 19.
> 
> In 2004 I had a microlumbardiskectomy. In 2012, a craniotomy. 2013, had a grapefruit sized cyst removed from my left ovary and an ablation. Today I have to get a cystoscopy done as my urologist suspects bladder cancer. I feel much older than I am. I'm soooooo tired all the damn time.


**BIG HUGS** be well and get some great drugs while you're there honey! Good luck and I hope every thing comes back clear


----------



## pidge70

ScarletBegonias said:


> **BIG HUGS** be well and get some great drugs while you're there honey! Good luck and I hope every thing comes back clear


Thanks chica!


----------



## CharlieParker

pidge70 said:


> I started having health issues at 34. Before then, never had surgery, I did crack my femur at 19.
> 
> In 2004 I had a microlumbardiskectomy. In 2012, a craniotomy. 2013, had a grapefruit sized cyst removed from my left ovary and an ablation. Today I have to get a cystoscopy done as my urologist suspects bladder cancer. I feel much older than I am. I'm soooooo tired all the damn time.


Good luck with the procedure and then waiting for the results.

Wishing for the best.


----------



## pidge70

CharlieParker said:


> Good luck with the procedure and then waiting for the results.
> 
> Wishing for the best.


Thank you Charlie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

karole said:


> Don't worry girls - I thought I had my sexual peak when I was late 30s early 40s, got another surge recently and I am 51 yrs old - so you still have a few good years to look forward to!!


WOO HOO! :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't tell if my bump was due to age or due to being in loooove


Mine is definitely age-related, per science/biology. Cause I am definitely not in looooooooooove. But we're both, as Charlie Sheen would say, WINNING with these crazy ass libidos! :smthumbup:


----------



## doubletrouble

BeachGuy said:


> Well Scarlet, you better convince your husband to appreciate his years now. Because I PROMISE you one day he'll be where I am thinking the same thing I am.
> 
> I know it's all part of the circle of life but I can still pout about it if I want to.  And like I said, the physical aspects I can handle. * It's just that my young mind doesn't like my old body*.
> 
> Oh and for the record...we did Disney 2 weeks ago and I kept up with my kids every step of the way and rode every ride they rode, which was everything!!! And survived! Ha!


My Grandpa told me that when he was 94. Said his mind felt like he was 19, but his body just wasn't going along with it. 

I'm turning 56 this year and not liking it. Even at 50, I was a lot better feeling. I was lead singer in a rock band and all that young stuff. Then I had to stop running because my knees couldn't take it, now I'm getting carpal tunnel in one of my hands. And even though my W of 44 years tells me I'm hawt, I'm just not feeling it near as much as I used to. 

The trick is to not let this crap get to you. I've always said people should learn to grow old gracefully, and that's what I'm trying to do. 

I worry about the generations growing up now, having never lived in the analog world of my youth, never been without a cell phone or the internet, and missing out on a link with Mother Earth like we used to have. Want to know something? Google it. Too many have information and no knowledge. Knowledge but no wisdom. If you really want to know something, go DO it. 

And I also know that last paragraph makes me sound like an old man. I'm already there, ScarletBegonias; I don't care what people think about what I say!


----------



## jorgegene

I'm in my late 50's. I look better than I did 20 years ago. I'm in better shape than I was 20 years ago. I've got a wife that adores me and tells me every day. Waits on me hand and foot.

(where's the but?) But.......I make half of what I did before this lousy recession that we're suppose to be over (NOT!!!!) and struggling trying to scrounge up work every day.

I never thought about age. I just keep truckin. I hope the time never comes when I get depressed about age. It probably will though....eventually

You can't have everything


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I've been lucky so far. At 46, the only changes might be a little thinning on top noticeable only to me and some gray hairs starting to appear on the sides. I can still wear the same clothes I wore in college. I have only slightly less energy than I used to have but even that is questionable because I probably have more going on in my life now than I ever have ... particularly now that my kids are at an age where I am constantly running them from one thing to another. No surgeries. No health problems that I know of other than borderline high LDL cholesterol and that was something I had even in my early twenties. There was a period in my late twenties to early 30s where I didn't take care of myself very well and I can definitely say I feel better now than I did then. 

The one thing that has definitely changed from my late teens through my 20s is my lack of spontaneous erections, lol. Not having a problem in that department, thank god, but gone are the days I'd have to untuck my shirt to hide the giant bulge in my pants while walking around school or the office  Not sure if that is a blessing or not. I never considered checking my T level until I read some of the posts here on TAM and while I don't have the symptoms of low T, I am considering getting it checked anyway.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I think back to when my parents were close to my age. Now, I was out of the house by the time they were my age but I can remember when they were in their late 30s. They would come home from work, we would have dinner and then afterwards they would settle down in the living room in front of the tv ... next thing you know at least one of them would be snoring. That was the routine. I thought ... I don't want to be like that when I'm "old". Fortunately, I'm not even close ... I don't even have time to sit down to watch tv in this mad chaos called life.


----------



## doubletrouble

JSGW, if you're 46, in good shape, not overweight, you're at low risk for low T. But next time you get a blood draw for a physical, have them throw in a panel to test it. They don't test it automatically.


----------



## doubletrouble

I have all my hair, although it's gray, and my teeth, both eyes work and my arms and legs work. And I have great sex (although more HD than my younger W). My Grampa once told my Grandma he wasn't a complete man any more -- he had hearing aids, false teeth and wore glasses. 

Ah but they were so in love.... truly. 

That's what I hope for in my dotage.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

doubletrouble said:


> I have all my hair, although it's gray, and my teeth, both eyes work and my arms and legs work. And I have great sex (although more HD than my younger W). My Grampa once told my Grandma he wasn't a complete man any more -- he had hearing aids, false teeth and wore glasses.
> 
> Ah but they were so in love.... truly.
> 
> That's what I hope for in my dotage.


Oh, that's another thing I've noticed ... my eyes. My last eye doctor appointment was my first bifocal adjustment. Slight but there nonetheless. Having trouble reading smaller text in low light conditions. My wife, who is a few years younger than me, is already having trouble seeing at night and prefers that I drive when it's dark or raining. She is also completely gray under that hair dye


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

doubletrouble said:


> JSGW, if you're 46, in good shape, not overweight, you're at low risk for low T. But next time you get a blood draw for a physical, have them throw in a panel to test it. They don't test it automatically.


Yeah, I don't have any worries ... just want to get a baseline now that you hear so much about it.


----------



## Mr The Other

My Dad is 64 and probably physically stronger than anyone reading this (even the weight lifter). When he visits, my mates flock round him. That is a pretty cool role model to have.


----------



## rush

My dad was playing volleyball with us at 77 and was good at it, then he died at 78 of cancer...


----------



## Fenix

karole said:


> Don't worry girls - I thought I had my sexual peak when I was late 30s early 40s, got another surge recently and I am 51 yrs old - so you still have a few good years to look forward to!! One thing though, I have never been LD, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. LOL! I hope it never goes away though!


Seriously, 51 (turning next week) rocks.


----------



## BeachGuy

drerio said:


> Knowing what I know and the courses I teach to college co-eds, I always say the theme of this course "choose the right parents and don't get old".


There was a time when I would agree with this but with my health being what it is and no one else in my family tree having the same issues....we are all "not" created equal physically when we are born. I told a doctor once that no one else in my family had any of the issues I had and he said "Oh..you're the lucky one." My parents are both 79 and in perfect health.


----------



## pidge70

BeachGuy said:


> There was a time when I would agree with this but with my health being what it is and no one else in my family tree having the same issues....we are all "not" created equal physically when we are born. I told a doctor once that no one else in my family had any of the issues I had and he said "Oh..you're the lucky one." My parents are both 79 and in perfect health.


I hear ya. I'm the only one in my family with kidney disease.....yay me!


----------



## sidney2718

Well, good old Sidney has to look back to see 80. It ain't too bad. Most everything still works but there's a bit of high blood pressure, a bit of enlarged prostate, eyes need bigger corrections every year, and so on. Getting older isn't for weaklings though. But it sure beats what's in second place...


----------



## alphaomega

Holy fu(k dude!

Age is a state of mind. Plus.... Some gym time....


----------



## joe kidd

I thought I was in shape.... Then I spent 12 hrs yesterday rebuilding my deck. Having a hard time moving this morning. Lol


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

At my parents place in North Carolina right now on a short vacation. Let's see ... my 90 yr old grandmother can't remember my children's names and asks me the same questions over and over. My mom is grunting everytime she moves and is struggling with a cane. My dad is still going strong but is noticeably slowing down. It's like 80 degrees in the house. Went to Duke hospital to visit a close family friend who is my dad's best friend ... he has cancer and looks terribly old and frail. Yeesh. At least I still have them but wow ... I keep wondering whose funeral I will be attending first and if this the last time I'll see them. Sad reminder of how short life is.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ocotillo

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> At my parents place in North Carolina right now on a short vacation. Let's see ... my 90 yr old grandmother can't remember my children's names and asks me the same questions over and over. My mom is grunting everytime she moves and is struggling with a cane. My dad is still going strong but is noticeably slowing down. It's like 80 degrees in the house. Went to Duke hospital to visit a close family friend who is my dad's best friend ... he has cancer and looks terribly old and frail. Yeesh. At least I still have them but wow ... I keep wondering whose funeral I will be attending first and if this the last time I'll see them. Sad reminder of how short life is.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I'm right there with you. It's agonizing to lose two or three people you care about every single blasted year.


----------



## Jellybeans

therosenberg said:


> Well, I'm going to be 40 later this year


You look like you are 20 in the pictures you posted on Social. The "student" guy looks like he is your age, too.


----------



## doubletrouble

Z, 39 isn't old. Neither is 40. 

Gawd, you were born in 1974 right? Hmmm I was in high school then.

I remember my Grampa, when he was 94, telling me his mind was just like when he was 19 (he was sharp as a tack, too) but his body had just given out on him. I won't list his ailments, but he was just falling apart, so to speak. 

Now, 94, that's OLD!

ETA he died in 1999; I always said it was because he wasn't Y2K compliant.... Love that man.


----------



## doubletrouble

I graduated at the country's becentennial -- 1976.

Yeah Grampa's the one who taught me to appreciate scotch! :smthumbup: He worked as an earth mover for many decades, hard working man.


----------



## doubletrouble

Yep, that's how I calculate it. You're still wet behind the ears, m'dear!


----------



## As'laDain

getting old:

shes doing it RIGHT!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjHnWz3EyHs


----------



## Racer

Another ‘feel old’ thing is concerts. 
Sort of funny to me when the young folks consider something ‘theirs’. One of my last ones was Nine Inch Nails. And you get some looks… But the 20 somethings look at you like you are probably there chaperoning. So to rub it in, I wear a NiN concert-t; circa 1992 (24 years for the math impaired). That t-shirt is about the same age as the ones wondering what I’m doing there listening to ‘their band’. And it wasn’t the first… They don’t recognize how long these musicians have been around and touring and that fresh sound isn’t quite so fresh as it is marketing rehashing old music on the playlist for their radio station.


----------



## doubletrouble

Racer said:


> Another ‘feel old’ thing is concerts.
> Sort of funny to me when the young folks consider something ‘theirs’. One of my last ones was Nine Inch Nails. And you get some looks… But the 20 somethings look at you like you are probably there chaperoning. So to rub it in, I wear a NiN concert-t; circa 1992 (*22* years for the math impaired). That t-shirt is about the same age as the ones wondering what I’m doing there listening to ‘their band’. And it wasn’t the first… They don’t recognize how long these musicians have been around and touring and that fresh sound isn’t quite so fresh as it is marketing rehashing old music on the playlist for their radio station.


ftfy lol


----------



## karole

The part I hate the most about getting older is looking older....sigh!


----------



## Racer

doubletrouble said:


> ftfy lol


lol... bain dramage kicking in.

edit... getting older does suck.


----------



## doubletrouble

Drain bamage?

Pro noblem!


----------



## Racer

doubletrouble said:


> Drain bamage?
> 
> Pro noblem!


(quietly slips on my uber-cool-trendy Oakley bi-focals to make sense of your grey squiggly stuff on my screen)


----------



## rush

doubletrouble said:


> I graduated at the country's becentennial -- 1976.
> 
> Yeah Grampa's the one who taught me to appreciate scotch! :smthumbup: He worked as an earth mover for many decades, hard working man.


1976 here too, and I learned to appreciate alcohol on my own,,,


----------



## GettingIt_2

I remember having a talk with myself in my mid/late 30's, when I started to feel like I was "slowing down" and the same old routine wasn't cutting it to keep me in shape anymore. I figured I had a choice: age gracefully, or fight it tooth and nail every step of the way. I chose the latter, and haven't looked back. 

That being said, why is it that I can pound out two hours at the gym without trouble but can't spend an hour on my knees planting a garden without being crippled for three days? :scratchhead:


----------



## doubletrouble

I wish I had that answer, GettingIt, I really do.


----------



## Racer

doubletrouble said:


> I wish I had that answer, GettingIt, I really do.


lol... and don't forget all that popping and grinding sounds your joints make as you kneel.


----------



## doubletrouble

Haha I've had that all my life. Doc said I grew too fast. He coulda been right, since I was 6' tall at age 12.


----------



## Racer

doubletrouble said:


> Haha I've had that all my life. Doc said I grew too fast. He coulda been right, since I was 6' tall at age 12.


Lol... used to just be my left one since high school and I'm a short guy. Probably skiing (Junior Olympics freestyle = moguls all day every weekend) and a lot of active stuff hard on my knees. Now both do it badly; as well as my shoulder for some reason. 

Since my Dad had his first knee replacement when he was 40... I baby mine now with low impact stuff.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



Racer said:


> lol... and don't forget all that popping and grinding sounds your joints make as you kneel.


Yep I was just talking with my dad about this yesterday, he is actually speaking with a knee surgeon right at this very moment. Mine have always creeked since high school but now they are scary loud when I bend or extend my legs, not very often painful but I can't kneel on hard surfaces like I used to. I'm stocking up on herbal supplements designed for cartilage, joints and inflammation.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Racer said:


> lol... and don't forget all that popping and grinding sounds your joints make as you kneel.


Yes, there's this, too. I have had noisy knees for most of my adulthood, but am only now thinking "that's such an old person sound." Oddly, I tore my left PCL in a mountain biking accident two years ago, and it no longer pops. Wonder if I should "fix" my right one . . .


----------



## doubletrouble

Sometimes it's just some gristle that gets loose and floats around, making noise. Sometimes it catches, and can lock a knee. Surgery can remove these things, but it's not a permanent solution. Hell, what is? 

I've had knee x-rays and stuff, not that it matters. No surgery. I'll take the knee noise as long as it's not painful. As one doc told me, as long as it's not swelling or getting red, it's OK.


----------



## doubletrouble

Lon said:


> Yep I was just talking with my dad about this yesterday, he is actually speaking with a knee surgeon right at this very moment. Mine have always creeked since high school but now they are scary loud when I bend or extend my legs, not very often painful but I can't kneel on hard surfaces like I used to. I'm stocking up on herbal supplements designed for cartilage, joints and inflammation.


I'm just glad my W can still kneel...


----------



## inman

What is the consensus on what constitutes "old"? I'm just curious how everyone feels on this.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



inman said:


> What is the consensus on what constitutes "old"? I'm just curious how everyone feels on this.


An individual that is older than they were previously.


----------



## GTdad

inman said:


> What is the consensus on what constitutes "old"? I'm just curious how everyone feels on this.


My defining moment was turning 50 one day, beoming a grandfather the next day, and having an invitation to join the AARP the next chance I had to check my mail.

Official Old Guy street cred in a matter of a couple of days.

Not that I traded in my chainsaw for a walker or anything.


----------



## hookares

inman said:


> What is the consensus on what constitutes "old"? I'm just curious how everyone feels on this.


If you get old enough that if you have an accident which results in a fall and a trip to the emergency room and your recollection of events doesn't match that of an "observer" who really wasn't present when it happened, you are definitely OLD if only the late arrival's version is the one which is accepted by the "experts".
:scratchhead:


----------



## doubletrouble

You're only as old as you think you are. 

Parts of me seem to be getting there before my mind thinks they should.


----------



## inman

hookares said:


> If you get old enough that if you have an accident which results in a fall and a trip to the emergency room and your recollection of events doesn't match that of an "observer" who really wasn't present when it happened, you are definitely OLD if only the late arrival's version is the one which is accepted by the "experts".
> :scratchhead:


Heh. Seems awfully specific. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuclearnightmare

inman said:


> What is the consensus on what constitutes "old"? I'm just curious how everyone feels on this.


I would say a couple things indicate you are old. If you notice that you no longer get too hot, even in hot humid weather, but you get cold easily, eel that's 1. 2 is you start talking and obsessing about the weather so much that you begin to listen to weather forecasts for other countries.


:lol:


----------



## Runs like Dog

The signs are not good I will be a grandparent. None the less being a crazy geezer is going to be wonderful.


----------



## doubletrouble

Runs like Dog said:


> The signs are not good I will be a grandparent. None the less being a crazy geezer is going to be wonderful.


Our DD is bisexual and currently in an FF relationship. So we're not holding our breath for grandkids, either. Since I had no kids of my own, I'd love to have grandkids. *shrug*


----------



## COGypsy

nuclearnightmare said:


> I would say a couple things indicate you are old. If you notice that you no longer get too hot, even in hot humid weather, but you get cold easily, eel that's 1. *2 is you start talking and obsessing about the weather so much that you begin to listen to weather forecasts for other countries.*
> 
> 
> :lol:


My father refers to the Weather Channel as "MTV for Old Farts". Usually as he's calling me from two states away to remind me to wear a coat.....


----------



## iowagal

I am 54 and my BF is 61.... I do not like some of the physical changes, I have to deal with, but hell I am 5almost 55! He has a teenage daughter, I have 6 grandkids....I think his body is perfect, wrinkles and all, and he says I have a sweet a$$.. It isn't about how you look.. it is being comfortable with what you have . Sure, I would love to look younger, but only because I want to be attractive to my partner. I am past menopause, well past and I have a stronger sex drive now thatn I did before.. but I have no family responsibilities anymore.. He still have a massive sex drive as well.. we are much more open to new things with each other, much more than when I was younger. We both realize we are not physically kids anymore. Acceptance of aging brings with it a lot of freedom, is what I am saying, I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Caribbean Man

iowagal said:


> .* Acceptance of aging brings with it a lot of freedom, is what I am saying, I wouldn't trade it for anything.*


I can relate to what you've said there , because @ 44 , I feel the same way.

When I was much younger in my 20's , 40 seemed to be so far away. I thought that the 40's must be a very frightening period in a man's life.

Looking back now, I realize how wrong I was!

At 44 I think I have my best body ever because I am now consciously living a more healthy lifestyle.

At 44 , I am even more confident than before of myself because of the _experiences I've faced in my life_. I wouldn't exchange my life now for when I was younger. I had lots of fun and did really dangerous things back then, but then, I didn't have experience. Experience is what has made me into the man I am today.
And I love that man.

At 44 I think I've lived a full life , and actually looking forward to 50 and upwards.


----------



## Dollystanford

doubletrouble said:


> Our DD is bisexual and currently in an FF relationship. So we're not holding our breath for grandkids, either. Since I had no kids of my own, I'd love to have grandkids. *shrug*


My sister and her wife have one set of twins and are about to have another set. Don't count your chickens, you might have four before you know it


----------



## soulseer

I miss being looked at by the opposite sex with that twink in their eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



soulseer said:


> I miss being looked at by the opposite sex with that twink in their eye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I thought I was invisible before I got old and bald. It didn't improve.

However, and more importantly, I have a sexy partner that finds me physically attractive whom we each have all kinds of mutual chemistry for.


----------



## Luvmyjava

Found this thread rather interesting...

I'm a 55 year old male. Been with my stbx for 18 years. She's 39, and decided that she wanted a younger guy. 
Am I having a hard time? Nope. I've been dating for a couple months. I've dated ages 43 -52. 
The women in our age group are more attracted to confidence, security and personality.. and of course the physical aspect as well.

After 45, I think women see sexy in a whole new way.


----------



## romantic_guy

No, not this point, I don't feel that way. I just turned 59. I will say that I am blessed to look much younger, but I also dress younger and keep in shape by eating right and running (Although I have lost about a minutiae off my mile). Sexually, there is no ED, but my recovery time is longer. I love the relationship I have with my wife and I love that we are empty nesters. I continue to grow, read, I am again studying voice and piano, and I will be attending continuing education at a music conservatory this summer.

I think the key is to live as if you never are going to slow down, never going to retire, and stay physically, mentally, emotionally, and sexually active.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Being older sucks*



Luvmyjava said:


> Found this thread rather interesting...
> 
> I'm a 55 year old male. Been with my stbx for 18 years. She's 39, and decided that she wanted a younger guy.
> Am I having a hard time? Nope. I've been dating for a couple months. I've dated ages 43 -52.
> The women in our age group are more attracted to confidence, security and personality.. and of course the physical aspect as well.
> 
> After 45, I think women see sexy in a whole new way.


I did the math, I'm a little jealous but also a little creeped. Glad you have seen the benefit of partnering up with a woman instead of a girl


----------



## doubletrouble

Dollystanford said:


> My sister and her wife have one set of twins and are about to have another set. Don't count your chickens, you might have four before you know it


Thing is, they don't have the resources nor the drive to succeed, in order to afford to adopt kids. They'd have to have one thrown at them, and even then, at this juncture, I'd end up paying for it. DD is going to be 25 in August, and is only now trying to re-enter the work force. She just got a job driving a cab in a small town. Her gf (28) has attained a position working in a porn shop, something she's always wanted to do (?). So their goals aren't very lofty. 

DD has a very strong maternal instinct, however, so we'll see.


----------



## Dollystanford

Not adopted


----------



## doubletrouble

So in vitro? Spendy, isn't it? 

Even if these girls got a kid for "free," they don't even have an apartment. They live with the gf's dad ATM. So it's a long uphill climb. 

I think since they're young they think they have all the time in the world.


----------



## Dollystanford

Yes it is and they are both 30s, good jobs and stable
So your girls have time (but not that much)

Also porn shop or pawn shop?


----------



## doubletrouble

Yeah I said porn shop..... Not what a FIL's first desire would be for a DIL, but it's her life. I just hope she stays safe. Apparently there are a lot of druggies and homeless folks who come in there.

I confess I'm not thrilled about SS being a cab driver, either. One of her coworkers recommended she get a gun. Any job other than being a LEO that needs a gun is not a job I would wish for her. *sigh* I can't live her life for her, or protect her all the time.


----------



## arbitrator

*While the aesthetics of beauty is truly one thing, I do not desire a beauty queen of impeccable looks or of materialistic values; but much rather, a worldly woman of experience who has an unquestionably loving heart; and one who does not live for nor desires to find those things in the hearts of others!*


----------



## Luvmyjava

Lon said:


> I did the math, I'm a little jealous but also a little creeped. Glad you have seen the benefit of partnering up with a woman instead of a girl


Agreed. However, 18 years ago, I was young for my age and she was very mature. Otherwise, we wouldn't have made it this far.

She was already divorced, and a parent. She grew up rather quickly.
In the end, it all caught up to us.


----------

